# Former Marine Recon Sgt Maj



## BloodStripe (Jul 22, 2014)

http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/art...ion-Kill-faces-child-sex-charges?sf28847809=1


Tragic


----------



## AWP (Jul 22, 2014)

Disgusting. Pedophiles are the lowest of the low.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 22, 2014)

You just never know what people are really like inside......


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Kraut783 said:


> You just never know what people are really like inside......



Indeed. Seems he need more than a "poilced mustasch".


----------



## Gunz (Jul 23, 2014)

Castration with a dull knife.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Tragic.  I don't have the words...


----------



## Grunt (Jul 23, 2014)

Kraut783 said:


> You just never know what people are really like inside......



Yep...you only "know" about them what they allow you to know. You never truly know what they do behind closed doors. I am never truly surprised by what I read of people that shocks most others. I have come to learn that there are people out there that are willing to do any and everything that would repulse many and not see an issue with it.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 23, 2014)

Some people are better at hiding their fatal flaws than others.  The only thing that saddens me is that he didn't have enough respect for his rank, his beloved Corps, or his victims to keep his hands and his dick to himself around young girls.


----------



## Scubadew (Jul 23, 2014)

There will *never* be an excuse for this behavior.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 24, 2014)

Kraut783 said:


> You just never know what people are really like inside......


 
"Only _The Shadow_ knows what lurks in the hearts of men..."


----------



## usmcvet (Jul 27, 2014)

If this is true there is absolutely no excuse. I would say it is also one if many.  You don't see people just start doing this sort of thing in middle age.  Pedophiles should be executed.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 27, 2014)

Firing squad.


----------



## Optimus Hund (Jul 27, 2014)

Marine0311 said:


> Firing squad.


Why waste the rounds? Let the parents have at him....


----------

